
Encrypted, open-source, peer-to-peer video calls - emptysongglass
https://p2p.chat/
======
verdverm
What makes this better or different from all of the other WebRTC video apps?

How do you address this issue that video chat on WebRTC is really bad?

~~~
verdverm
I see we just downvotes comments that challenge rather than addressing the
valid criticism.

